# Please share your close-ups!!!



## morloch (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Tinkerbell (Mar 23, 2014)

This is Charlie smiling.


----------



## seanwilson1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Shelly


----------



## morloch (Mar 23, 2014)

I never get enough of tort pics!!


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 23, 2014)

I love "papping" Sheldon lol


----------



## Donatello (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 23, 2014)

Dirtface McGee


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 23, 2014)

This is Shelby at the vets saying hello. Lol


----------



## tortoiselover518 (Mar 23, 2014)

taking a bath


----------



## tortadise (Mar 23, 2014)

Should be enough here I think.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 23, 2014)

Come on Kelly! Thats not even a third . Ha ha


----------



## tortadise (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah I know. LOL More like 10%. Spring is here in Texas. Some good photo shots to come for sure.


----------



## Elohi (Mar 23, 2014)

Teeny tiny rollie pollies! 
Not the up close you were expecting? Hahahaha
I suddenly have like a hundred visible babies in the Leo chamber. [FLUSHED FACE][THUMBS UP SIGN]
Ok here is Beans lol




Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Mar 23, 2014)

Close up of Ed Jones - 2014


----------



## morloch (Mar 23, 2014)

I love all the great pics!! We do love our torts!


----------



## StuMac (Mar 24, 2014)

This one was taken today, 2 inches I had to dig down to get her out!! Way too cold in Aberdeenshire to stay out overnight.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 24, 2014)

..just a few


----------



## RuthJanice (Mar 24, 2014)

Walter's Glamor Shot 


[/b]


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 24, 2014)

Jay saying while in the tub


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is a picture of Vicki in her clover patch .


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is a picture of Harry . I know it's not a close up but is a good picture of him patrolling his territory.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 24, 2014)

Is it time to get up yet?


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 24, 2014)

Ahh! Just 15 more minutes pops!


----------



## StuMac (Mar 25, 2014)

Sleeping Beauty....[TURTLE][TURTLE]


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 25, 2014)

JD~:shy:


----------



## morloch (Mar 26, 2014)

These are all great shots!! Thx everybody!


----------



## Whitneyrae (Mar 26, 2014)

Izzy just dipping her toes in her water [TURTLE]


----------



## Dorrie Siu (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## prc93 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## muu (Mar 26, 2014)

Wee Loki.


----------



## danosaurous (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## jfales (Mar 26, 2014)

My boy Mac! 23 yo, 104# bundle of personality!


----------



## morloch (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow,, that's a one big guy!!


----------



## sbwalker5 (Mar 28, 2014)

A few of baby Douglas having a soak yesterday!
They are close-ups, he's just very small!
I particularly like the last one, he's pretending to be some sort of crocodile I think


----------



## morloch (Mar 28, 2014)

Those are great pics, I like the last one too!!


----------



## christinaland128 (Mar 29, 2014)

Dr. Bubbles enjoying some kale!


----------



## Whitneyrae (Mar 29, 2014)

Awe such cute torts!


Here's a picture of Izzy going "Jurassic park" on her jade plant


----------



## bedia (Mar 29, 2014)

My little Moris...


----------



## Proclaimer (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

Enjoying the sun yesterday


----------



## ez13e42 (Mar 30, 2014)

edphonse elric! ibera~alchemist!


----------



## morloch (Mar 30, 2014)

Gorgeous photos!!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## LoutheRussian (Apr 1, 2014)

Lap nap. Love my Lou 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## christinaland128 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dr. Bubbles enjoying some squash!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2014)

*Cowboy // Adult male aldabra tortoise*


----------



## christinaland128 (Apr 1, 2014)

He is too cute!! He looks like he should be teaching a class on how to properly munch on grass!!


----------



## Tito17 (Apr 2, 2014)

My two Russian torts


----------



## LolaMyLove (Apr 2, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Cowboy // Adult male aldabra tortoise*



You have the best looking tortoises around. 

This is my sleepyhead.


----------



## Ashes (Apr 2, 2014)

All stretched out after his soak.


----------



## tdt86 (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## morloch (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow everyone !! These are so great!!


----------



## Elohi (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm a rock. I'm a sandwich. No! I'm a boxie hamburger. Nope, I'm invisible, you do not see me if I do not move. 



Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]






Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


And another of Lyle 




Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 2, 2014)

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## morloch (Apr 3, 2014)

Did I just see a gator?!!!


----------



## kball (Jul 20, 2014)

I scared him it looks like.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 20, 2014)

morloch said:


> Did I just see a gator?!!!


Yes you did .


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Jul 20, 2014)

I just got this one .. Sparky is so cheeky!


----------



## squirtthetortandfriends50 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Oxalis (Aug 4, 2015)

I absolutely love this thread -- definitely cheers me up!!  So many adorable, and spoiled, babies!


----------



## Merrick (Aug 4, 2015)

1. Oogy my hermann's 
2. Natsu my leopard gecko 
3. A1 my cousin's sully


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Emmykitty111 (Aug 4, 2015)

Posted these in a different section, but thought I'd do it again. He says "hi mommy! I missed you!"


----------



## Tort Love (Aug 4, 2015)

Mumbai


----------



## Tort Love (Aug 4, 2015)

Rigatoni and the Ziti best friends


----------



## Tort Love (Aug 4, 2015)

Rigatoni


----------



## Herpenthusiast3 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Littlefoot*


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 5, 2015)

Tort Love said:


> Rigatoni and the Ziti best friends


That is super adorable. What a wonderful family photo!


----------



## Rutibegga (Aug 5, 2015)

Trogdor the Burninator!


----------

